# اقوى المعاني



## candy shop (2 أبريل 2007)

*اقوي المعاني*

Post #1  







ثلاثة ضيوف يأتون بلا موعد مسبق 
(( الحب .. الحظ .. الموت )) .


* الناس كفناجين القهوه 
(( ساده .. وسكر زيادة ..ومضبوط !! )) . 


* بين الحب والوقت علاقة أبدية فالحب يقتل الوقت بسرعة شديدة 
والوقت يقتل الحب ببطء شديد !! .


* كل شئ في هذه الدنيا له ( ثمن ) حتى الكفن !! . 


* الغيرة هي إلتقاء صوت العاطفة بصوت العاصفة !! . 


* ثلاثة لايعرفون الشبع 
(( طالب العلم .. طالب المال .. طالب الشهرة !! )) . 


* اثنان يذهبان ضياعا 
(( المعروف في غير اهله .. المعروف في عقل يتباهى بجهله !! )) .


* النوم كالحب كلاهما آخر من يلبي النداء حين تشتد الحاجة اليه !! . 


* صداقات لاتنتهي 
(( المرأة بمرآتها .. القارئ بكتابه .. المنافق بحذاء من ينافقه !! )) .


* في السياسة لاتوجد حقائق ثابته ولا ثوابت حقيقية !! . 


* يموت الانسان حينما يفقد قدرته على التمني لا حينما يفقد قدرته على التنفس !! .


* لحظة الحب الحقيقي كلحظتي الميلاد والموت لاتتكرر !! . 

. 


* المراة كالزهرة ثقافتها هي عطرها وعفتها هي اشواكها 
وبدونها تتحول الى زهرة من بلاستيك !! . 


* المتواكل هو الشخص الذي يتغنى بان الصبر ( مفتاح ) الفرج 
ولايكف نفسه عناء البحث عن ( الباب ) الذي سيستخدم فيه هذا المفتاح لفتحه !!


*الحياة فيها ألم وفيها كفاح فيها سعادة وفيها أه 


*العاقل منا من يتعظ من تجاربه والغافل منا من يكرر اخطاؤه 


* بداية الألم استسلام وبداية الفرج ثورة على الانهزام 


 دائما ما نراه بعيوننا يكون ناتج شعور صادق من قلبنا​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقوي المعاني*

*ثلاثة ضيوف يأتون بلا موعد مسبق 
(( الحب .. الحظ .. الموت )) .
مقولات حلوه اوى​*


----------



## Nemoo (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقوي المعاني*

جميل اوى


----------



## tina_tina (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقوي المعاني*

* المراة كالزهرة ثقافتها هي عطرها وعفتها هي اشواكها 
وبدونها تتحول الى زهرة من بلاستيك !! . 
دى حلوة اوى
ميرسى اوى
​


----------



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقوي المعاني*

شكرا يا girl_in_jesus على الرد

شكرا يا Nemoo على مرورك

شكرا يا tina_tina على المشاركه


                                       كل سنه وانتوا طيبين​


----------



## happy angel (28 يناير 2009)

* اقوى المعاني

اقوى المعاني
ثلاثة ضيوف يأتون بلا موعد مسبق

(( الحب .. الحظ .. الموت )) .

* الناس كفناجين القهوه 
(( ساده .. وسكر زيادة ..ومضبوط !! )) . 

* بين الحب والوقت علاقة أبدية فالحب يقتل الوقت بسرعة شديدة 
والوقت يقتل الحب ببطء شديد !! .

* كل شئ في هذه الدنيا له ( ثمن ) حتى الكفن !! . 

* الغيرة هي إلتقاء صوت العاطفة بصوت العاصفة !! . 

* ثلاثة لايعرفون الشبع 
(( طالب العلم .. طالب المال .. طالب الشهرة !! )) . 

* اثنان يذهبان ضياعا 
(( المعروف في غير اهله .. المعروف في عقل يتباهى بجهله !! )) .

* النوم كالحب كلاهما آخر من يلبي النداء حين تشتد الحاجة اليه !! . 

* صداقات لاتنتهي 
(( المرأة بمرآتها .. القارئ بكتابه .. المنافق بحذاء من ينافقه !! )) .

* في السياسة لاتوجد حقائق ثابته ولا ثوابت حقيقية !! . 

* يموت الانسان حينما يفقد قدرته على التمني لا حينما يفقد قدرته على التنفس !! .

* لحظة الحب الحقيقي كلحظتي الميلاد والموت لاتتكرر !! 

* المراة كالزهرة ثقافتها هي عطرها وعفتها هي اشواكها 
وبدونها تتحول الى زهرة من بلاستيك !! . 

* المتواكل هو الشخص الذي يتغنى بان الصبر ( مفتاح ) الفرج 
ولايكف نفسه عناء البحث عن ( الباب ) الذي سيستخدم فيه هذا المفتاح لفتحه !!

*الحياة فيها ألم وفيها كفاح فيها سعادة وفيها أه 

*العاقل منا من يتعظ من تجاربه والغافل منا من يكرر اخطاؤه 

* بداية الألم استسلام وبداية الفرج ثورة على الانهزام 
دائما ما نراه بعيوننا يكون ناتج شعور صادق من قلبنا*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 يناير 2009)

> * النوم كالحب كلاهما آخر من يلبي النداء حين تشتد الحاجة اليه !! .



*موضوع جميل يا هابي 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 يناير 2009)

*فعلا الكلام ليه معانى قويه جدا يا هابى انجل*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2009)

*كلام جميل جدا يا هابي

شكرا علي تعبك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل يا هابى 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 يناير 2009)

*



			* المراة كالزهرة ثقافتها هي عطرها وعفتها هي اشواكها 
وبدونها تتحول الى زهرة من بلاستيك !! .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله عليكى يملاكنا ياناصفة المراة ​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2009)

كلام جميل جدااااااااااا يا هابي

شكرا على تعبك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يناير 2009)

** المتواكل هو الشخص الذي يتغنى بان الصبر ( مفتاح ) الفرج 
ولايكف نفسه عناء البحث عن ( الباب ) الذي سيستخدم فيه هذا المفتاح لفتحه !!

جمييييييييييييله جدااااااااا الكلام دة 
فعلا حتى الانجيل قال
العامل بيد الرخوه يفتق ويد المجتهدين تغنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2009)

*موضووع جميل يا ملاكنا​*


----------



## happy angel (19 فبراير 2009)

*اقوى المعاني
ثلاثة ضيوف يأتون بلا موعد مسبق

(( الحب .. الحظ .. الموت )) .

* الناس كفناجين القهوه 
(( ساده .. وسكر زيادة ..ومضبوط !! )) . 

* بين الحب والوقت علاقة أبدية فالحب يقتل الوقت بسرعة شديدة 
والوقت يقتل الحب ببطء شديد !! .

* كل شئ في هذه الدنيا له ( ثمن ) حتى الكفن !! . 

* الغيرة هي إلتقاء صوت العاطفة بصوت العاصفة !! . 

* ثلاثة لايعرفون الشبع 
(( طالب العلم .. طالب المال .. طالب الشهرة !! )) . 

* اثنان يذهبان ضياعا 
(( المعروف في غير اهله .. المعروف في عقل يتباهى بجهله !! )) .

* النوم كالحب كلاهما آخر من يلبي النداء حين تشتد الحاجة اليه !! . 

* صداقات لاتنتهي 
(( المرأة بمرآتها .. القارئ بكتابه .. المنافق بحذاء من ينافقه !! )) .

* في السياسة لاتوجد حقائق ثابته ولا ثوابت حقيقية !! . 

* يموت الانسان حينما يفقد قدرته على التمني لا حينما يفقد قدرته على التنفس !! .

* لحظة الحب الحقيقي كلحظتي الميلاد والموت لاتتكرر !! 

* المراة كالزهرة ثقافتها هي عطرها وعفتها هي اشواكها 
وبدونها تتحول الى زهرة من بلاستيك !! . 

* المتواكل هو الشخص الذي يتغنى بان الصبر ( مفتاح ) الفرج 
ولايكف نفسه عناء البحث عن ( الباب ) الذي سيستخدم فيه هذا المفتاح لفتحه !!

*الحياة فيها ألم وفيها كفاح فيها سعادة وفيها أه 

*العاقل منا من يتعظ من تجاربه والغافل منا من يكرر اخطاؤه 

* بداية الألم استسلام وبداية الفرج ثورة على الانهزام 
دائما ما نراه بعيوننا يكون ناتج شعور صادق من قلبنا​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل اووووى 

ميرررررسى كتير على المعانى الجميله


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااائع

شكرااااااااااا هابى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا هااابي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااا

شكراااااااا جزيلا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*كلمات ومعانى رائـــــــــــــــــــــعه
ميرسى يا احلى هابى انجل​*


----------



## SALVATION (20 فبراير 2009)

_



لحظة الحب الحقيقي كلحظتي الميلاد والموت لاتتكرر !!​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل موضوعك هابى بكل كلماته
مشكوره كتييييييييييير​_


----------



## متيكو (20 فبراير 2009)

واووووووووو هابي انجل روعة هالكلامات وفعلا معاني قوية شكرا


----------



## happy angel (17 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا هابي
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​​


----------



## happy angel (17 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *فعلا الكلام ليه معانى قويه جدا يا هابى انجل*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​​


----------



## happy angel (17 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا يا هابي
> 
> شكرا علي تعبك
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك مايكل*​​


----------



## happy angel (17 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا هابى
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك كوكو*​​


----------



## happy angel (17 مارس 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> الله عليكى يملاكنا ياناصفة المراة ​*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​​


----------



## happy angel (17 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كلام جميل جدااااااااااا يا هابي
> 
> شكرا على تعبك
> 
> ...




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك كليموو*​​


----------



## happy angel (17 مارس 2009)

كيريا قال:


> ** المتواكل هو الشخص الذي يتغنى بان الصبر ( مفتاح ) الفرج
> ولايكف نفسه عناء البحث عن ( الباب ) الذي سيستخدم فيه هذا المفتاح لفتحه !!
> 
> جمييييييييييييله جدااااااااا الكلام دة
> ...




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​​


----------



## happy angel (17 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضووع جميل يا ملاكنا​*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​​


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووى
> 
> ميرررررسى كتير على المعانى الجميله
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رااااااائع
> 
> شكرااااااااااا هابى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> شكرا هااابي
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> جميل موضوعك هابى بكل كلماته
> مشكوره كتييييييييييير​_


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2009)

متيكو قال:


> واووووووووو هابي انجل روعة هالكلامات وفعلا معاني قوية شكرا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 مايو 2009)

*الموضوع جمييل
والكلام والمعانى اجمل
ميرسى ليكى ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## آن85 (10 مايو 2009)

هابي انجل انت فعلا خليتنى هابي بكلاماتك العذبة سلام الرب معك


----------

